# 4 nudes .... hopfully different than what your used to. **NSFW



## newrmdmike (May 13, 2009)

i've posted two of these before, but would like to post the 4 together, as they would be printed together.























these aren't supposed to be sexy or provocative, but more about form and shape, so here.

oh, and these were taken in an empty silo . . . with the door open (backlight in three of the shots)  and a little hole in the side for some pipe was the main light, except for the split shot (only light from the door)


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2009)

I like them a lot.

The boots seem a little odd in the second one (wasn't expecting to see boots on a nude model).

Love the graininess of them too.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 13, 2009)

haha, i know i know, but the ground was F'ING gross, and i won't ask a model to do what i wouldn't.  and thanks


----------



## rub (May 14, 2009)

1, 3 & 4 are fantastic! Personaly, I dont think 2 has the same flowing lines and curves as the others.


----------



## farmerj (May 14, 2009)

try getting a brown or grey canvas tarp for "gross" floors

I like these.  The B&W is a nice format for it.


----------



## Garbz (May 14, 2009)

I find the second one doesn't fit. The first third and fouth seem to show the beautiful curves of the human body, where as the second one shows how ugly it can be from the wrong angle. That's just a personal opinion but that angle and lighting on the thighs makes them look kind of buldgy and scary.


----------



## SarahTomlin (May 14, 2009)

Glad that they are in black and white.
Oh, and they look like paintings, don't they? Or is it just me?


----------



## newrmdmike (May 14, 2009)

thanks alot guys for the input, now that i think about it more the second really doesn't belong . . . and garbz, i always like hearing your input man!


----------



## ~Stella~ (May 15, 2009)

Garbz said:


> I find the second one doesn't fit. The first third and fourth seem to show the beautiful curves of the human body, where as the second one shows how ugly it can be from the wrong angle. That's just a personal opinion but that angle and lighting on the thighs makes them look kind of buldgy and scary.



Well stated.  

I like them; they make you think.  In fact this is my second time to look at them...I looked earlier and I had to go away and process a bit.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (May 15, 2009)

< drool sexy pictures must see whole body


----------



## newrmdmike (May 15, 2009)

Dcrymes84, don't post on my threads if you don't have anything to say.

at least make it coherent, and if its like your post here just DONT POST IT.


----------



## kundalini (May 15, 2009)

Yep, Garbz is spot on with the assessment.  and it has nothing to do with the boots.  It's that the 'thing' (leaf shaped item) in all the others is missing in #2, plus what he said.

All in all, I really like the series.  Great interpretation of the human form.


----------



## Michael.McBee (May 15, 2009)

Alot of you guys here take awesome pictures!  I'm jealous!  Good work!


----------

